# Thursday Morning Funny



## shortrib (Aug 23, 2007)

A successful rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife.

  She was determined to keep the ranch, but knew very little about 
  ranching, so she placed an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand. 

  Two cowboys applied for the job.

  One was gay and the other a drunk. She thought long and hard about it, and
  when no one else applied she decided to hire the gay guy, figuring it would be  
  safer to have him around the house than the drunk. 

  He proved to be a hard worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot 
  about ranching.

  For weeks the two of them worked hard and the ranch was doing very 
  well. Then one day, the rancher's widow said "You have done a really 
  good job, and the ranch looks great. You should go into town and kick 
  up your  heels." 

  The hired hand readily agreed and went into town on Saturday night. He
   returned around 2:30 am, and upon entering the room, he found the 
   rancher's  widow sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for him.

   She quietly called him over to her. "Unbutton my blouse and take it
   off," she said.

   Trembling, he did as she directed. "Now take off my boots." He did 
   as she asked, ever so slowly. "Now take off my socks." He removed each
   gently and placed them neatly by her boots. "Now take off my skirt." He
   slowly unbuttoned it, constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. 

   "Now take off my bra." Again, with trembling hands did as he was told
   and dropped it to the floor. 

    Then she looked at him and said: "If you ever wear my clothes into town again,  
    you're fired!"


----------

